# EI dosing in low tech??



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

If you make up some EI solutions they would work in your tank.
You certainly would not need to dose as much as a high tech setup.
All the required compounds are the same.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 5, 2018)

I was looking to buy the 4lb kit from GLA but I can't figure out if they are dry or not. If they are dry how do you dose them? Do I have to pre-mix the powder into water before adding it to my tank or can I just pour it in? I know not to add Iron and phosphorus together on the same day and how much to dose but other that that I'm a noob...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

NilocG.com $16 EI package.
Colin also has some recipes for your 2 solutions.
You will need a small scale for this.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion! That package makes a lot more sense with an increased amount of KNO3. I had read of using measures like teaspoons for dosing but is doing it by weight better?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I mix my dry ferts into 500ml bottles (also from nilocg.com but can be purchased anywhere you get dry ferts) and I measure the dosage with measuring spoons. You can find the correct amounts to mix into your pre-made solutions at rotalabutterfly.com. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I dunno, I have a 60g (24" high) tank with PFS substrate and the 48" Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 LED running in 24/7 mode (on timer from 6am till midnight) and my (similar) plants grow slow but fine. For ferts, I add two capfuls of Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and 1 tsp of Seachem Equilibrium following the weekly water cahnge. On rare occasion, the Amazon Sword has gotten a root tab.
Here's what it looks like.....










Footnote: I've always had good luck with tissue culture plants although there's most often some die back from immersed to submerged.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The dry ferts are much less expensive. Experiment with increased dosages, most likely the results will be positive. If using EI dosage levels make sure you perform 50% water changes every week to reset the system. Note that anubias, crypts and java ferns are slow growers, but increased fert levels will help out, but you won't get really fast growth rates with these types of plants.


----------

